# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Pigmentvlek bij schaamstreek

## Methol

Hallo iedereen ik ben een jongen van 14 jaar en ik heb het volgende probleem,

Sinds me geboorte heb ik een hele grote pigmentvlek bij me schaamstreek. Ik had laatst ergens gelezen dat je pigmentvlekken kan verwijderen. Dus mijn vraag is: Kan ik mijn pigmentvlek verwijderen met een creme ofzo

Alvast bedankt voor alle hulp en medewerking


EDIT : Ik had ook iets gelezen over verschillende soorten pigmentvlekken dus ik wou dit nog even melden :
Is er een middeltje of medicijn of creme ofzo tegen een pigmentvlek die ik al 14 jaar heb en donkerder is dan me normale huid

----------

